# Putting a few in the Pellet Trap in under a minute



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Just goofing around with some 3/8 steel.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Thats some quick reloading there...


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Its impressive how accurate you are Dgui!, I have been shooting a heck of a lot more lately as opposed to making anything and I feel that my confidence with taking certain shots is growing. My question to you seen as how you shoot a whole lot more/better than me is do you feel that your muscle memory / shot judgement represents the actual outcome of a shot? for instance if I see a pigeon land on one if my garden fence panels I sometimes hold fire for fear of missing/injuring the bird even though I "know" I can make more difficult shots with ease... do you think this feeling of hesitation decreases as ones ability to hit consistently increases?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

There i onlly a miliseconnd where you know you have obtained target and if you release ahead of that feeling or hesitate it is a miss. Also holding too long reduces the power for a miss.



luxor5 said:


> Its impressive how accurate you are Dgui!, I have been shooting a heck of a lot more lately as opposed to making anything and I feel that my confidence with taking certain shots is growing. My question to you seen as how you shoot a whole lot more/better than me is do you feel that your muscle memory / shot judgement represents the actual outcome of a shot? for instance if I see a pigeon land on one if my garden fence panels I sometimes hold fire for fear of missing/injuring the bird even though I "know" I can make more difficult shots with ease... do you think this feeling of hesitation decreases as ones ability to hit consistently increases?


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

you missed a couple......not acceptable.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I all ways take my Licks.



mr. green said:


> you missed a couple......not acceptable.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Entertaining as always .


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

He's a machine!


----------

